# [solved] intel q9550 6mb L2 cache instead of 12mb

## rootsra

Hello,

i think i have a problem with my cpu or it's normal ?

cat /proc/cpu shows 6mb L2 cache but the Q9550 is 12mb L2 cache

processor       : 0

cache size      : 6144 KB

processor       : 1

cache size      : 6144 KB

processor       : 2

cache size      : 6144 KB

processor       : 3

cache size      : 6144 KB

any ideas ? thanks.Last edited by rootsra on Mon Jul 23, 2012 10:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

The 12MB of cache is split to two halves shared between two cores each...  That's why it's 6.

The counting between the two halves is weird agreed but it's somewhat "right" if the other half is disabled...

Here's my Core based machines:

Core2 Duo E6700: 4MB cache

Core2 Quad Q6600: 4MB cache (Total 8M).  Since this processor really is two dies glued together... 8MB cache shows up like this.

Core2 Quad Q9550S: 6MB cache (Total 12M).  Similar to Q6600

Core i7 2700K: 8MB cache (Total 8M).  Looks like this i7 is a bit different...

----------

## rootsra

thanks for the answer  :Smile: 

----------

